# My New Homemade Rack



## peter45 (Sep 1, 2008)

Just thought i would show off my new rack i have made over the last couple of weekends, for my Royals. They are in 50l rubs with heat cable routered into each shelf. I have laid 2 lengths of cable on the base of each shelf and 1 length on the underside of each shelf, connected to a Pulse proportional stat. It holds the temps perfectly and the humidty has been adjusted by using a soldering iron to make holes in the sides and top of each Rub.


----------



## leenjan (Apr 9, 2009)

good job might build one myself at some point :2thumb:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

where did you get the router from mate? did you already own one?

this looks amazing, i can't wait to build my own


----------



## peter45 (Sep 1, 2008)

Router was from B&Q around £20


----------

